# 508 and New Samsung TV



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

I just bought a Samsung UN46ES6150FXZA 46 inch TV and can't get the 508 remote to turn it on and off. I tried all the codes in the 508 owners manual but no luck. Does anyone have any new codes that might work?

Thanks,
Ed P


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Ed,

Here is a link to our webpage where you can input your remote and TV brand to find the codes available. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.

http://www.mydish.com/support/apps/remotecodes.aspx



Ed P said:


> I just bought a Samsung UN46ES6150FXZA 46 inch TV and can't get the 508 remote to turn it on and off. I tried all the codes in the 508 owners manual but no luck. Does anyone have any new codes that might work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed P


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

Unfortunately not helpful at all. That link only takes me to a list of remotes and the remote I have does not appear to be on the list. I'm not sure because the descriptions on the list don't seem to agree with anything on my remote. Why didn't they just go by the model number of the receiver???? 
My remote is silver and is UHF.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

If you still have your 508 manual, see page 69.

I'm not sure if there's an on-line copy if you can't find yours.


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> If you still have your 508 manual, see page 69.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's an on-line copy if you can't find yours.


 I don't know what you are referring to. Page 69 of my manual discusses software upgrades and attenuators. I stated in my original post "I tried all the codes in the 508 owners manual but no luck" so the owners manual is useless.

Ed P


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Pg 69 in my manual shows how to auto-search for codes that aren't listed.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Use the Auto Search (not really automatic) method:
-Push and hold the TV button until all 4 buttons at top of remote light up
-Release TV button (it should now be blinking off and on) and push a red power button (the TV button should be steadily glowing now)
- Begin pushing the "Channel Up' button multiple times until the TV turns off
- Push the # button to store the new code (the TV button should blink 3 times after pushing the # button)
Now try the Volume, Mute and power buttons, if they do not all function, try the above steps again until you find a code that works.


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

I should of mentioned in my original post that I tried "auto search" method first and it didn't work.

Ed P


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

See if DISH will replace your remote with a newer version. It may be that your remote (the original for that 508?) doesn't have the needed code for your new Sammy.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

The 508 remote will almost certainly not work with your TV, it's too old. There are hundreds of new codes since it was made to keep up with all the new features such as Smart Apps, and other settings not available years ago. (Even if your model does not have apps) Often even the on/off is changed, and some have gone from on/off to toggle which can require a new code. 
That's why new Dish remotes are learning remotes but I'm not sure those remotes will work with the 508.
It's possible you would be better getting something like a Harmony remote. You might be able to use a newer model remote from Dish but it could be hit and miss.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

a 20.1 IR remote will do the trick. Works great on a 508 and I haven't found a Sammy that it couldn't be programmed to.


----------



## Ed P (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input, I'll give a new remote a try.

Ed


----------



## kquyen_cnt (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks a lots


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

A new remote will most certainly work a 508 receiver. I use a 20.0 remote from my 222k receiver, an successfuly programmed my 510 reciever to the aux button. So if a 20.0 can control a 510, im sure it can control a samsung.


----------

